# Where are the mods?????????



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ive only really seen Tashi on of late, unless im not looking in the rite places :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Ive only really seen Tashi on of late, unless im not looking in the rite places :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:*


havent seen tashi on here ever lol
ive only seen red 
but we really could do with more mods...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lady thats why i put what i did in forum help and suggestions. but that was a waste of time.*


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOH good morning peeeeeeeps


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Havent seen any for a while really


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Havent seen any for a while really


no i think red is the only REALLY active mod, the others (no offence to them) must be much busier and not have much time for moding, so have just sort of faded  - lets just hope they find time for us!!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

colliemerles was on the cat forums for a fair while yesterday. It might just be a case of you missing them. There are only a handful of them and unfortunately there are going to be times when they can't be around. If you PM one they'll get back to you soon enough. Good luck! x


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Dingle said:


> OOOOOOOOOH good morning peeeeeeeps


*pmsl you love trouble mr d dont ya pmsl  :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> colliemerles was on the cat forums for a fair while yesterday. It might just be a case of you missing them. There are only a handful of them and unfortunately there are going to be times when they can't be around. If you PM one they'll get back to you soon enough. Good luck! x


colliemerles is a mod?! didnt know that!
well we may have 2 really active mods!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

my mum comes on and off everyday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive seen red and tashi about but thats it, havent seen vixxi for aaaagggeeessss

I think this forum needs a good mod shakeup and a few extra moderators, we could do with enough of them so that for the most part there will be someone online at any one time to help out with posts, troll bashing and spam removal!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Tashi was on yesterday, Collie yesterday, Carol this morning, Red all the time don't know about Vixie but I saw her here a couple of days ago.
They are about


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

They are usually on but don't post all the time 

I do agree that maybe we need some very active moderators that post plenty as well as ones that just browse around and make sure the forum stays in shape 

I believe Red and Collie are the most active


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Ive seen red and tashi about but thats it, havent seen vixxi for aaaagggeeessss
> 
> I think this forum needs a good mod shakeup and a few extra moderators, we could do with enough of them so that for the most part there will be someone online at any one time to help out with posts, troll bashing and spam removal!


yeah i was thinking that!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*A lot of new members don't even know who the mods are let alone how to contact one.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I agree we need more ACTIVE MODS!!!!!!!!!! who will be around 
I know its the school holidays and everyone has lots of commitments but being a MOD is also a commitment as when you take up the post of being a mod you agree to be more active and Vigilant. if you cant commit to being on the forum a bit more and Moderate posts then DONT take up the post of being a MOD!!! *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I think the mods do a fine job, just because they can't always keep up doesn't mean they aren't doing a good job or that they aren't online.Perhaps if people starting respecting each other a bit more the forum would'nt be going down the road it is.And instead of getting into slnging matches why don't members report the trouble makers? then the mods and admin would see whats what.:mad2::mad2:*


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

*I was a fully trained moderator for a large Internet Service Provider for over 7 years until 3 years ago so I know what it is like to be the other side of the fence. I was a very active mod, taking care of multiple message boards and chat rooms but then again, I have the time and am a pc addict!  Don't be too hard on the mods, they have personal lives too and they don't have an inbuilt radar telling them that a troll has joined the forum and is about to wreak havoc. If only members would NOT retaliate against these trolls then things would not get as bad as they have done! I put the troll on ignore last night - see Edit Profile> Edit Ignore List - copy & paste trolls name and voila! You don't have to see its written diarrhoea and you don't feel the urge to respond to it and encourage it even more! DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS! Also do not let the trolls wind you up against each other so that you start falling out among yourselves as that is exactly what trolls love! Ignore the trolls. They hate it but it makes you the winner! 
The thread in question has been closed now and hopefully the troll will be banned. Until then, why give it more attention? 
Troll Info *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think the mods do a fine job, just because they can't always keep up doesn't mean they aren't doing a good job or that they aren't online.Perhaps if people starting respecting each other a bit more the forum would'nt be going down the road it is.And instead of getting into slnging matches why don't members report the trouble makers? then the mods and admin would see whats what.:mad2::mad2:*


Agree Janice, and we don't always know when they are around, working quietly behind the scenes


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think the mods do a fine job, just because they can't always keep up doesn't mean they aren't doing a good job or that they aren't online.Perhaps if people starting respecting each other a bit more the forum would'nt be going down the road it is.And instead of getting into slnging matches why don't members report the trouble makers? then the mods and admin would see whats what.:mad2::mad2:*


I DO REPORT THEM!

However, for a forum this size we simply dont have enough moderators, they are all over worked as it is, and yes they all have lives away from the computer (dont we all?). The point i was trying to make is that with more mods it would be easier for other others too,as they would be sharing the load.

More mods means less work per person, and a higher chance that there would be a mod online whenever they were needed.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I think the mods do a fine job, just because they can't always keep up doesn't mean they aren't doing a good job or that they aren't online.Perhaps if people starting respecting each other a bit more the forum would'nt be going down the road it is.And instead of getting into slnging matches why don't members report the trouble makers? then the mods and admin would see whats what.:mad2::mad2:*


Very good point! Lots of people getting into there arguments seem to think that the mods are automatically able to sense when a thread is going bad. But if no one reports them, nothing is going to get done. Just press the little triangle, state your issue and move away from the thread. Alternatively send the mods a PM asking for help. But if they aren't asked, they can't help.

As Janice says, perhaps a list on the home page of people to contact would be helpful. That way, new members will know what to do. But I think if you see a new member causing trouble or alternatively getting picked on, it is all of our responsibilities to call in the cavalry. Don't just ignore the problem. At the same time, don't stoke the fire and make things worse.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah i think the mods do fine as it is, though i think we need more mods, as said before, the more mods, the less work per mod and also as said before for a forum this size, we really do need more mods


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> Very good point! Lots of people getting into there arguments seem to think that the mods are automatically able to sense when a thread is going bad. But if no one reports them, nothing is going to get done. Just press the little triangle, state your issue and move away from the thread. Alternatively send the mods a PM asking for help. But if they aren't asked, they can't help.


I reported it's first post on the thread it spewed out and then I stuck it on ignore.  Tis the only way to deal with trolls until the mods track it down and boot it off.


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

If you go to the bottom of the Pet Forum page there is a "View Forum Leaders" if you click that it lists the Moderators and tells you if they are online and gives you a PM button.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Well if we didn't need a mod before we do now Even friendly thread's are being turned in to boxing ring's.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*This Forum is becoming a laughing stock  for Gods sake petforum (mark) get something done and quick *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've seen tiny forums over run with mods. I do think this forum could do with a couple more to come and lock these posts that keep going totally off topic etc.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

This forum is no worse for bickering and troll visits than many others I have been on.  There are only 5 mods though and this forum has hundreds of posts a day so it may be fairer on everybody if a few more mods were recruited. I have the time and the experience so I would be happy to volunteer.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> This forum is no worse for bickering and troll visits than many others I have been on.  There are only 5 mods though and this forum has hundreds of posts a day so it may be fairer on everybody if a few more mods were recruited. I have the time and the experience so I would be happy to volunteer.


Good idea, get Caroline on board


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *This Forum is becoming a laughing stock  for Gods sake petforum (mark) get something done and quick *


*Hmmmm i agree hun sommat needs doin, maybe he ought to reinstate you :smilewinkgrin: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> This forum is no worse for bickering and troll visits than many others I have been on.  There are only 5 mods though and this forum has hundreds of posts a day so it may be fairer on everybody if a few more mods were recruited. I have the time and the experience so I would be happy to volunteer.


But wouldn't it need to be someone who's known to be neutral though? not saying your not but you have only just joined


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that means she will be! won't know about anyone, also has lots of TIME and done it before


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> But wouldn't it need to be someone who's known to be neutral though? not saying your not but you have only just joined


And I do not know anybody on here so will not be biased in anyones favour, not that I would be anyway.  I know how to moderate and how to recognise harrassment etc and can smell trolls miles off (not difficult!) plus I have loads of time. I used to read through hundreds of posts a day on the ISP I was with and received over three months training before I passed their strict criteria for being allowed on the team. I also trained other people during my last couple of years with them.
I'd be happy to help but that is up to the admin of this forum and the other mods of course.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> that means she will be! won't know about anyone, also has lots of TIME and done it before


We posted at the same time. But yes, exactly.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> And I do not know anybody on here so will not be biased in anyones favour, not that I would be anyway.  I know how to moderate and how to recognise harrassment etc and can smell trolls miles off (not difficult!) plus I have loads of time. I used to read through hundreds of posts a day on the ISP I was with and received over three months training before I passed their strict criteria for being allowed on the team. I also trained other people during my last couple of years with them.
> I'd be happy to help but that is up to the admin of this forum and the other mods of course.


Ok you got the job. Now go and sort that thread out:blushing:.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Myself aswell, would be happy to volunteer. I would do what is necessary to help get this forum to what it was


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yep no harm in asking admin, go for it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

In all fairness there are longer standing members just as capable & also ex moderators on here that could be offered their Mod status back.

Something needs to be done, it's getting out of control on here


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Nicci said:


> In all fairness there are longer standing members just as capable & also ex moderators on here that could be offered their Mod status back.
> 
> Something needs to be done, it's getting out of control on here


I totally agree


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Me starting that LG thread wasnt a good idea, it caused a bit of bickering today! Sorry all!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Nicci said:


> In all fairness there are longer standing members just as capable & also ex moderators on here that could be offered their Mod status back.
> 
> Something needs to be done, it's getting out of control on here


I agree with you Nicci. How long will it be before even the good morning thread get slated there's no need for all this crap. I think a good few member's will leave if this doesn't all get sorted


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I know she is new and there are others who are longer standing and will do the job well...but I vote CarolineH  And as we need more than one new Mod, then some other older, deserving and capable members should also be re/instated.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

I vote CarolineH aswell


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the decision should be left to Mark, afterall it's his forum and he's the one that does the hiring and firing....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't care who it is so long as all this crap stop's


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Everyone knows it is down to Mark to make the decision...but nowt wrong with giving a little vote or saying who we think would be good


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicci said:


> I think the decision should be left to Mark, afterall it's his forum and he's the one that does the hiring and firing....


*
 Yep i totally agree, he did hire and fire me due to another ex mod member  but never reinstated me still we do have collie back as a mod now  *


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I don't care who it is so long as all this crap stop's


Despite my post, I agree!! It needs to stop, it is very tiresome.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> I don't care who it is so long as all this crap stop's


Here, here 

I joined here well over a year ago and it was a great place, now its just.......... hhhmmm think someone mentioned Basra on another thread, think that sums it up!

Defo more mods are needed on such a large forum, and people need to ensure they are reporting the offending threads, pm's, visitor messages after all it doesn't matter how many mods you have, they aren't phycic


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Me starting that LG thread wasnt a good idea, it caused a bit of bickering today! Sorry all!


how can u get a way with having such a large sig?!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I liked it when we got to vote for who we wanted as mods, thats if more mods are going to be available.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I didn't like that LOL, it was a bit of favourtism.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Mods

Pet Forums Community - Show Groups

No mods on line just now only "petforum" - administrator


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

gillieworm said:


> Here, here
> 
> I joined here well over a year ago and it was a great place, now its just.......... hhhmmm think someone mentioned Basra on another thread, think that sums it up!
> 
> Defo more mods are needed on such a large forum, and people need to ensure they are reporting the offending threads, pm's, visitor messages after all it doesn't matter how many mods you have, they aren't phsycic


*Hay Gillie i am  got me own spiritual forum as well pmsl  nice to see you about keep missing you hope your well x*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Mods
> 
> Pet Forums Community - Show Groups
> 
> No mods on line just now only "petforum" - administrator


*Oh where did you find that? lol i've never seen it before, let alone know where to find it.*


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

If everyone thinks that more mods are needed, then let me know and I will discuss this with our existing Mods. We could come up with a list of suitable members who would be willing to be a mod, and then put it to a vote.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I do think we need another couple of mods theres too many threads and members I think for the number we have but members do need to be more responsible with reporting threads and PMs etc they're not psychic.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Biawhiska said:


> I didn't like that LOL, it was a bit of favourtism.


*oi u mean to say you didnt vote for me  shame on you  i still won at the time lol *


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Hay Gillie i am  got me own spiritual forum as well pmsl  nice to see you about keep missing you hope your well x*


:lol: well there you go, you should be mod then 

I'm good thanks chick, looking forward to the bank holiday weekend cuz me, Andrea & Ruth from you know where are all spending the weekend down at Many Tears dog rescue volunteering  How r u? not seen u for ages.

Anyway sorry for going off topic guys  Still say new mod*s* are needed, and if you can get physcic ones all the better


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

petforum said:


> If everyone thinks that more mods are needed, then let me know and I will discuss this with our existing Mods. We could come up with a list of suitable members who would be willing to be a mod, and then put it to a vote.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


*Not being funny mark but i get the impression thats Exactly what the members want there isnt enough on here the forum has got too big? *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oi u mean to say you didnt vote for me  shame on you  i still won at the time lol *


i did vote u actually


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I have emailed the Admin with a sort of 'C.V' If they don't want me because I am still new then that is fine. I will still hang around and contribute where I can.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I agree on a couple of things here.

1. More mods are needed. It is a large, busy Forum.

2. People need to take more responsibilty themselves and report any wrong doings. As has been mentioned, it is a big Forum, they can't be everywhere at the same time. They can also take responsibilty by not 'feeding the trolls'.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I wasnt around back then, But RLR, You would be my number one...


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Any Mods that we do shortlist will have had to be members for a while and contributed a lot so that we can get to know them. I wouldnt want to give the role to anyone new.

Thanks


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*IMHO for what its worth, unless the trouble makers are sorted out then it doesn't matter how many mods you have.Having good open debates is fine,but the slanging matches that have appeared on here the last couple of days are well out of order.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Biawhiska said:


> i did vote u actually


*pmsl i no u did huni  i was kidding  x*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any Mods that we do shortlist will have had to be members for a while and contributed a lot so that we can get to know them. I wouldnt want to give the role to anyone new.
> 
> Thanks


Thank's mark


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont know if ive been here long enough, but im happy to help out. Im on here enough.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *IMHO for what its worth, unless the trouble makers are sorted out then it doesn't matter how many mods you have.Having good open debates is fine,but the slanging matches that have appeared on here the last couple of days are well out of order.*


*I'll 2nd that, ang on me shadow will be here in a sec pmsl :001_tt2: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any Mods that we do shortlist will have had to be members for a while and contributed a lot so that we can get to know them. I wouldnt want to give the role to anyone new.
> 
> Thanks


I've been here a while but would be rubbish as a mod, I think it's not wise to completely disregard all new ish people.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Dont know if ive been here long enough, but im happy to help out. Im on here enough.


And you actually talk sense  I have bucket loads of respect for you... would prefer that than a new person


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *IMHO for what its worth, unless the trouble makers are sorted out then it doesn't matter how many mods you have.Having good open debates is fine,but the slanging matches that have appeared on here the last couple of days are well out of order.*


I agree totally it seems like we're going back to where every thread turned into a fight and I don't like it.
I'd be happy to do it no idea if I've been here long enough though.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl i no u did huni  i was kidding  x*


*I never knew what actually happened back then, went over my head BUT I think you should get your Mod title back. I think some one else let the power go to their head. But whenever i had a problem you always solved it for me VERY quickly, or gave me advice etc...*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> And you actually talk sense  I have bucket loads of respect for you... would prefer that than a new person


Agreed...Nonnie would be a fair mod.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Biawhiska said:


> *I never knew what actually happened back then, went over my head BUT I think you should get your Mod title back. I think some one else let the power go to their head. But whenever i had a problem you always solved it for me VERY quickly, or gave me advice etc...*


*aww bless you huni thanks  I did try my best to sort things out for folk as quickly as i could  *


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Dont know if ive been here long enough, but im happy to help out. Im on here enough.


Nonnie, your perfect! I have tonnes of respect for you, Your always making sensible comments, not much can be said for me! :blushing: :001_tt2:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd love to help  i'm a moderator on another forum that i've been using for about 3 years now and i've owned my own forum before (although it wasn't a big one )

i'm on here pretty much constantly (although it will mostly be during the evening when back i'm at college because I cant get on here very much during the day) and I would absoloutely love to play a part in improving the forum and helping people out 

Here's a quick thought - people who want to be moderators, maybe if we could state when we're online most often and then admin can choose a range of people who are most active across the day - so maybe choose one person for the morning, 2 or 3 for during the day and another 2 or 3 for evening.... and one maybe for during the night? That way the forum can be watched at all times of the day which should help keep trouble, trolls and spammers well away


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the number of mods is probably fine. However I have looked at that link Pet Forums Community - Show Groups quite a few times and often there are no mods online, so perhaps in choosing a mod some attention needs to be paid as to when they can actually be on the forum. 
It is just impossible to predict when a thread will go bad, some highly controversial topics sail along with no intervention whereas "look at the pic of my bunny" could descend into chaos five secs after the mod was looking at the thread, so it needs everyone to try and help if they see bullying or slanging matches. I see many people saying this thread needs to be closed, sometimes I may add for their own personal reasons as they are losing an argument, but perhaps they should be telling a mod about it not posting on the thread as that in itself can be a bit of a wind up.

I agree with Biawhiska voting for mods isn't great as the big personalities get big votes and it doesn't mean they necessarily make great mods.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww bless you huni thanks  I did try my best to sort things out for folk as quickly as i could  *


I thought you were a great Mod and would be great to see you as a Mod again..xxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I would love to be an admin, But will have to wait until im a bit older.....


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I agree with Biawhiska voting for mods isn't great as the big personalities get big votes and it doesn't mean they necessarily make great mods.


I also agree with this - I can see it being a disaster. People will vote for their friends, their friends will 'win' mod status (as that is what it would be!!) and then the new mod will just stick up for their friends in arguments, which is completely wrong imo.

I think more 'neuteral' members should be chosen 

Personally I think Rona would make a good moderator


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

although i couldnt be a mod, well at least not for a few years!
though i think rottiesloveragdolls, bordie, sequeena and nonnie would all be brilliant mods 
ooh and rona


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> although i couldnt be a mod, well at least not for a few years!
> though i think rottiesloveragdolls, bordie, sequeena and nonnie would all be brilliant mods


I agree with all of these!  And i think when a few of us young uns get a bit older, we would make great mods... :001_tt2:


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I agree with Biawhiska voting for mods isn't great as the big personalities get big votes and it doesn't mean they necessarily make great mods.


Thats very true, and it isn't necersary the popular, big members that would be the best choice for mod - after all its the big names that may be the ones that are usually an intracal part of contreversial threads and whether intentionally or not, adding fuel to a fire that isnt needed  thats no offence to anyone, so I will duck before the tomatoes and bricks land on my head :001_tt2: after all what do I know when I'm just the cuckoo in camp :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I think Sallyanne & Nina would make great Mods there are a few others too whom I think would be great, but I do really think Rotties should have her Mod status back because she is sensible and fair


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Cassies-mum said:


> though i think rottiesloveragdolls, bordie, sequeena and nonnie would all be brilliant mods
> ooh and rona


I agree, & if they get really desperate I'd do it too


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree I don't think the voting would be very fair maybe if Mark and the mods were to chose who they thought would be most suitable


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I agree with Biawhiska voting for mods isn't great as the big personalities get big votes and it doesn't mean they necessarily make great mods.


Totally agree also I was here the last time the Mods hit the Fan LOL I also believe there is a lot of members on here who get away with a hellava lot just because the Mods are friendly with them. IMO That is what happened with all the shat the last time


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I think Sallyanne & Nina would make great Mods there are a few others too whom I think would be great, but I do really think Rotties should have her Mod status back because she is sensible and fair


I think you would make a good mod - your posts are fair, calm and helpful 

and btw - my friend has your avatar tattooed on her arm


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I think Sallyanne & Nina would make great Mods there are a few others too whom I think would be great, but I do really think Rotties should have her Mod status back because she is sensible and fair


I agree with them 2 there fair members..Also Dundee and yourself :yesnod: 
This thread is soo funny everyone has jumped in saying i will do it LOL..your all mad..i would never want to be a mod


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I also think LadyW would be a great mod aswell!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

kittykat said:


> I agree, & if they get really desperate I'd do it too


I think you'd be a great Mod too...also Munchbunch and Marion-D. Very fair and unbiased. Also calm characters.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would put my name in if they're really desperate lol there are members who would be much better


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As others have said also I wouldn't mind being a mod with all my free time at the moment since going part time at work time wouldn't be an issue. BUT its not a case of just wanting to do it, they need to choose the right people for it. I mean all of us will have some sort of bias and opinions we stick to, for example I don't agree with a rabbit being kept in a small hutch but someone else will say theres nothing wrong with it sprouting an argument. Now lets say I'm a mod and see this argument taking place part of me would want to give my opinion and the other part would say lock the thread and end the argument but the point then comes when do you lock the thread or intervene. We all joined the forum with our own opinions and will never agree with everyone all the time so its having the right personality to put your opinions aside when dealing with trolls and thread that get out of control. 

No idea if any of that made sense but hope you get the idea .


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I think you'd be a great Mod too...also Munchbunch and Marion-D. Very fair and unbiased. Also calm characters.


:blushing: aw thanks hun, I'm not like that in real life tho! LOL  I think we should add you to the list too!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

sahunk said:


> I also think LadyW would be a great mod aswell!


*Awwwwwwww now ya back in me good books hehe *


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Awwwwwwww now ya back in me good books hehe *


 Why wasnt i in ya good books?  Was it the LG thread?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

kittykat said:


> :blushing: aw thanks hun, I'm not like that in real life tho! LOL  I think we should add you to the list too!


Think im too outspoken to be a Mod...lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah def don't think we should choose mods actually, it didn't work well last time. So def need to find another way. Admin and current Mods should decided. Scan the threads etc, see who they think will be impartial. I think it will be a hard job to find them. 

Prehaps as someone said, there are enough Mods but maybe some need to be online more, if they can, if not, there needs to be a mod who can be.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Why wasnt i in ya good books?  Was it the LG thread?


*Not on here silly pmsl  :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Kammie said:


> We all joined the forum with our own opinions and will never agree with everyone all the time so its having the right personality to put your opinions aside when dealing with trolls and thread that get out of control.
> 
> No idea if any of that made sense but hope you get the idea .


That made perfect sense  You do do have to choose to loose your opinions to a sense, you're more there to babysit rather than have a strong view on something, and if 2 people are arguing because say 1 person thinks a cat should live in doors and the orther says outdoors, and say the mod agrees with the indoor argument, but the indoor person starts getting nasty and personal & is the mods friend yet the outdoor person is getting a bit aggitated, but not personal, and not a friend of the mod - how does the mod react? A good mod would kick their friends ass into touch :lol: but how often does that realistically happen? and thats when the bigger problems occur


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Not on here silly pmsl  :smilewinkgrin:*


Oh right, I understand......


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I really dont see the point in voting for a mod. A mod needs to be someone impartial or capable of being so even if they have friends on here.



Being a mod would be a big responsibility, before everyone jumps in volunteering think about it for a second.

Our biggest complaint is that there isnt enough mods, mainly because there isnt one available all the time, so before volunteering seriously think about how much time you can offer the forum reading thread after thread after thread. Dealing with all the spam, and all the reports, and all the pm's. Its a big job.

They also need to be aware that they may well have to moderate posts of their friends and that must be done fairly and according to the rules, just like eveyone else. If you think about it, it might not do your friendships much good......


just my thoughts  xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree there should be another 1/2 mods who are online more actively - Rottie was very good when she was one.


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your suggestions for Mods and all your PM's, sorry I cant reply to PM's individually but I have had a couple of dozen.

If you are interested in being a mod and you think you would be impartial and fair then please mention it in this thread.

I will discuss this with other mods in the next day or day and we will come to a decision.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I really dont see the point in voting for a mod. A mod needs to be someone impartial or capable of being so even if they have friends on here.
> 
> Being a mod would be a big responsibility, before everyone jumps in volunteering think about it for a second.
> 
> ...


:yesnod: Agreed..and thats something i could never do..to stressful


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I think you'd be a great Mod too...also Munchbunch and Marion-D. Very fair and unbiased. Also calm characters.


Very true .....and U!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I really dont see the point in voting for a mod. A mod needs to be someone impartial or capable of being so even if they have friends on here.
> 
> Being a mod would be a big responsibility, before everyone jumps in volunteering think about it for a second.
> 
> ...


I agree I've been a mod on other forums its hard and can make you very unpopular.

Can I put my name down Mark?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions for Mods and all your PM's, sorry I cant reply to PM's individually but I have had a couple of dozen.
> 
> ...


If young ones would be aloud i would suggest myself... :blushing: Since im on here like 24/7 :001_tt2:


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

petforum said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions for Mods and all your PM's, sorry I cant reply to PM's individually but I have had a couple of dozen.
> 
> ...


i reccomend rona and bordie if i had to piick 2
but theres so many members that would make good mods its hard to pick!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> I really dont see the point in voting for a mod. A mod needs to be someone impartial or capable of being so even if they have friends on here.
> 
> Being a mod would be a big responsibility, before everyone jumps in volunteering think about it for a second.
> 
> ...


*Oh i'd do just fine then as i aint got any friends.*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Very true .....and U!


Your'e a sweetie  xxxx


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

sahunk said:


> If young ones would be aloud i would suggest myself... :blushing: Since im on here like 24/7 :001_tt2:


hah me too but i dont think we're allowed there jamesey  lol


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

It might be a good idea to have a younger mod though I know on another forum the teens are intimidated by the mods and having one that was younger really helped.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I really dont see the point in voting for a mod. A mod needs to be someone impartial or capable of being so even if they have friends on here.
> 
> Being a mod would be a big responsibility, before everyone jumps in volunteering think about it for a second.
> 
> ...


Maybe it would be good to have moderators allocated to each section? Like Dog Forum moderators, Cat forum moderators, General Chat moderators... so that then, there wasn't quite so much for each mod to do, it would make the work so much easier for them, and people in each section would know who their mods are, so would know who to go to. The moderator would also know their sections really well and would know when a thread is likely to cause trouble, so they can keep an eye on it. They'd also be able to know the regular members to their part of the forum and would know the troublemakers.

Just a thought


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Your'e a sweetie  xxxx


Actually I take that back! (for purely selfish reasons) U wouldnt have any spare time for us then!!!xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe it would be good to have moderators allocated to each section? Like Dog Forum moderators, Cat forum moderators, General Chat moderators... so that then, there wasn't quite so much for each mod to do, it would make the work so much easier for them, and people in each section would know who their mods are, so would know who to go to. The moderator would also know their sections really well and would know when a thread is likely to cause trouble, so they can keep an eye on it. They'd also be able to know the regular members to their part of the forum and would know the troublemakers.
> 
> Just a thought


I think that is quite a good idea actually


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Well i have pm'd mark and said that i would be interested in becoming a moderator, i have been on the forum since beginning of the year and i do think i am fair and a nice member. 

But obviously it is upto mark and the other moderators what they decide. 

Kath x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

suzy93074 said:


> I agree there should be another 1/2 mods who are online more actively - Rottie was very good when she was one.


*aww thanks suzy  not sure after what happend Mark would want me back as a mod  even though it wasnt my fault, but i would still stand as one if they did consider me back  *


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Well as a said, If young ones are aloud.... I would be honoured...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww thanks suzy  not sure after what happend Mark would want me back as a mod  even though it wasnt my fault, but i would still stand as one if they did consider me back  *


We want ya back as Mod...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I understand it is a huge responsibility and I'll offer my name forward as I feel I can be fair and impartial.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe it would be good to have moderators allocated to each section? Like Dog Forum moderators, Cat forum moderators, General Chat moderators... so that then, there wasn't quite so much for each mod to do, it would make the work so much easier for them, and people in each section would know who their mods are, so would know who to go to. The moderator would also know their sections really well and would know when a thread is likely to cause trouble, so they can keep an eye on it. They'd also be able to know the regular members to their part of the forum and would know the troublemakers.
> 
> Just a thought


*That was tried before it didnt work out when other mods werent available the posts went on untill the mod on that section came online to deal with it, as the other mods couldnt deal with it?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe it would be good to have moderators allocated to each section? Like Dog Forum moderators, Cat forum moderators, General Chat moderators... so that then, there wasn't quite so much for each mod to do, it would make the work so much easier for them, and people in each section would know who their mods are, so would know who to go to. The moderator would also know their sections really well and would know when a thread is likely to cause trouble, so they can keep an eye on it. They'd also be able to know the regular members to their part of the forum and would know the troublemakers.
> 
> Just a thought


I kinda agree with this, but you would need more than one mod for each section....

What happens when a mod is accused of being biased or unfair, or when the mod isnt online..... you would then need soooo many more mods.

to cover each section day and night with only a section to deal with you would need maybe 4 or 5 mods per section....... not an easy job recruiting that many?


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh i'd do just fine then as i aint got any friends.*










you have u got me see :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe it would be good to have moderators allocated to each section? Like Dog Forum moderators, Cat forum moderators, General Chat moderators... so that then, there wasn't quite so much for each mod to do, it would make the work so much easier for them, and people in each section would know who their mods are, so would know who to go to. The moderator would also know their sections really well and would know when a thread is likely to cause trouble, so they can keep an eye on it. They'd also be able to know the regular members to their part of the forum and would know the troublemakers.
> 
> Just a thought


I like that idea a lot actually, I find people tend to stick to sections they know and for mods that means a smaller area to moderate. I tend to stick to the rabbit section because I've come to know the people there and know more about rabbits than say cats. Having that in mind it means the mod for the rabbit section would be a rabbity person and know maybe more on how to handle a rabbit argument.

I would like to be a mod but not many people know me outisde the rabbit section and I've not been here as long as some people have.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *That was tried before it didnt work out when other mods werent available the posts went on untill the mod on that section came online to deal with it, as the other mods couldnt deal with it?*


yeah didn't seem to work all the well last time!!!! at all!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Actually I take that back! (for purely selfish reasons) U wouldnt have any spare time for us then!!!xxxx


lol...I'll always have time for you...xxxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Maybe it would be good to have moderators allocated to each section? Like Dog Forum moderators, Cat forum moderators, General Chat moderators... so that then, there wasn't quite so much for each mod to do, it would make the work so much easier for them, and people in each section would know who their mods are, so would know who to go to. The moderator would also know their sections really well and would know when a thread is likely to cause trouble, so they can keep an eye on it. They'd also be able to know the regular members to their part of the forum and would know the troublemakers.
> 
> Just a thought


That is a really good idea, especially if the existing MODS think that enough fair and reasonable people have applied.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Well i have pm'd mark and said that i would be interested in becoming a moderator, i have been on the forum since beginning of the year and i do think i am fair and a nice member.
> 
> But obviously it is upto mark and the other moderators what they decide.
> 
> Kath x


nice one Kath! yes you are!xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> you have u got me see :smilewinkgrin:


*cheers mate,god could you picture me being a mod.lmao me and red would be proping up the bar.:001_tt2:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww thanks suzy  not sure after what happend Mark would want me back as a mod  even though it wasnt my fault, but i would still stand as one if they did consider me back  *


Well I hope they dont think about things that have happened in the past


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *That was tried before it didnt work out when other mods werent available the posts went on untill the mod on that section came online to deal with it, as the other mods couldnt deal with it?*





billyboysmammy said:


> I kinda agree with this, but you would need more than one mod for each section....
> 
> What happens when a mod is accused of being biased or unfair, or when the mod isnt online..... you would then need soooo many more mods.
> 
> to cover each section day and night with only a section to deal with you would need maybe 4 or 5 mods per section....... not an easy job recruiting that many?


Yeah, I did think about there needing to be more mods per section while I was writing it out. Perhaps they should be given mod status for the whole forum, but sort of like allocated to certain sections so, so that they can keep an eye on 'their' section but also help out others if there is nobody on other sections?

I don't know, it was a good idea in theory but obviously not in practise :laugh:

I defo don't agree with voting for mods though, like others have said - admin need to choose people who they think will be fair..... not picking whoever your bessie mate is


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

one other thought............

I dont think whoever becomes a new mod, should already be pals with a current moderator..... it leaves them wide open for accusations of ganging up on people, even though they may not be, its easy to see how people would make that assumption.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Yeah, I did think about there needing to be more mods per section while I was writing it out. Perhaps they should be given mod status for the whole forum, but sort of like allocated to certain sections so, so that they can keep an eye on 'their' section but also help out others if there is nobody on other sections?
> 
> I don't know, it was a good idea in theory but obviously not in practise :laugh:
> 
> I defo don't agree with voting for mods though, like others have said - admin need to choose people who they think will be fair..... not picking whoever your bessie mate is


I think this a good idea; for example in Breeding where things to tend to kick off it should have someone that is familar with breeding and the people that post there regulary


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> one other thought............
> 
> I dont think whoever becomes a new mod, should already be pals with a current moderator..... it leaves them wide open for accusations of ganging up on people, even though they may not be, its easy to see how people would make that assumption.


Agree Also I do believe it does not work when Mods are related!!!! and have family on here


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> one other thought............
> 
> I dont think whoever becomes a new mod, should already be pals with a current moderator..... it leaves them wide open for accusations of ganging up on people, even though they may not be, its easy to see how people would make that assumption.


I know what you mean, it's probably a good idea 

I'm not in any of the little cliques or anything on here, I don't even really have any 'mates' (although there are lots and lots of members that I like and I enjoy talking to ) i'm just not in any of the big groups of people


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

People might not like me for this..But what about removing some of the current mods..over the last few week i have seen the mods not on as much..
So its all well having new mods that are around more..but what about the others that are already mods but not around often...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> one other thought............
> 
> I dont think whoever becomes a new mod, should already be pals with a current moderator..... it leaves them wide open for accusations of ganging up on people, even though they may not be, its easy to see how people would make that assumption.


*
How would people know? and to be honest i've not found the mods we have to be like that.*


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Please remember before volunteering that it is very hard work being a mod and some people dont like it as you can be given a hard time by members, especially when handing out infractions, giving warnings etc...

I agree with your comments about voting and will decide on the new mods along with our existing mods.

Thanks


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I think this a good idea; for example in Breeding where things to tend to kick off it should have someone that is familar with breeding and the people that post there regulary


Exactly - so say me and you were made moderators, I don't visit the breeding section often (only ever to wish people luck with their litters, or to look at puppy pics ) then it'd be much easier for you to moderate the breeding section because you're very familiar with it so you would know the first signs of an argument brewing, or a thread which could potentially be troublesome - whereas I wouldn't have a clue :laugh: so imo it would be a good idea to give mod status to people who spend most of their time in certain sections because they know that bit of the forum inside out, rather than giving a few people mod status over the entire forum - it just takes the weight off their shoulders a little bit


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

petforum said:


> Please remember before volunteering that it is very hard work being a mod and some people dont like it as you can be given a hard time by members, especially when handing out infractions, giving warnings etc...
> 
> I agree with your comments about voting and will decide on the new mods along with our existing mods.
> 
> Thanks


Would it not also be a good idea to have a mod from a different country so as with the time difference they could be on the forum when the mods over here have gone to bed?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Exactly - so say me and you were made moderators, I don't visit the breeding section often (only ever to wish people luck with their litters, or to look at puppy pics ) then it'd be much easier for you to moderate the breeding section because you're very familiar with it so you would know the first signs of an argument brewing, or a thread which could potentially be troublesome - whereas I wouldn't have a clue :laugh: so imo it would be a good idea to give mod status to people who spend most of their time in certain sections because they know that bit of the forum inside out, rather than giving a few people mod status over the entire forum - it just takes the weight off their shoulders a little bit


Well that's my opinion I just think it would work a little better... Breeding section can be a little boistrous at times


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Would it not also be a good idea to have a mod from a different country so as with the time difference they could be on the forum when the mods over here have gone to bed?


Very good point!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Would it not also be a good idea to have a mod from a different country so as with the time difference they could be on the forum when the mods over here have gone to bed?


Yeah I think thats a great idea, also that different mods "patrol" LOL different areas regulary .....


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that's my opinion I just think it would work a little better... Breeding section can be a little boistrous at times


It certainly can be especially when Puppyfaming and BYB appears to be being promoted.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Well that's my opinion I just think it would work a little better... Breeding section can be a little boistrous at times


It's not surprising though really! People have such strong views about breeding and are so passionate about it that they can easily get carried away and wound up, so I do think that section needs moderating particularly tightly :laugh:

& FS - that's a good idea about international members - we need some aussie recruits for when it's our bedtimes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i come on every day, but with nearly 50 reported posts in my emails, i hardly have time to post, but yes, you could say im lurking in the background,,


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Very good point!





kittykat said:


> Yeah I think thats a great idea, also that different mods "patrol" LOL different areas regulary .....


It makes sense...that way the forum can be moderated at all hours.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

clueless said:


> Agree Also I do believe it does not work when Mods are related!!!! and have family on here


*I didn't know any where related, but cannot see why it would make a difference.mods should be impartial.*


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Exactly - so say me and you were made moderators, I don't visit the breeding section often (only ever to wish people luck with their litters, or to look at puppy pics ) then it'd be much easier for you to moderate the breeding section because you're very familiar with it so you would know the first signs of an argument brewing, or a thread which could potentially be troublesome - whereas I wouldn't have a clue :laugh: so imo it would be a good idea to give mod status to people who spend most of their time in certain sections because they know that bit of the forum inside out, rather than giving a few people mod status over the entire forum - it just takes the weight off their shoulders a little bit


It doesnt really work like that - You dont need to know your subject to be a mod to be honest - you could be a mod on a forum that talks about alien biology, but after all doesnt matter the subject, you'll spot trouble.

And Mark is right, its hard work - COMPLETELY THANKLESS - and you do bend noses out of shape so arent the most popular, after all no-one like having their hands slapped.

I know a lot of you know I am a mod elsewhere  - but I can assure you this, I would never ever volunteer for that job again! You seriously can not enjoy the forum like a regular member anymore, and even though you do make friendships you have to make doubly sure you arent seen to take part in favouritism, which being human is bloody hard, but you have to detach yourself - And trust me - ITS DRAINING!!!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I didn't know any where related, but cannot see why it would make a difference.mods should be impartial.*


Should be yes I agree But!!!!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Exactly - so say me and you were made moderators, I don't visit the breeding section often (only ever to wish people luck with their litters, or to look at puppy pics ) then it'd be much easier for you to moderate the breeding section because you're very familiar with it so you would know the first signs of an argument brewing, or a thread which could potentially be troublesome - whereas I wouldn't have a clue :laugh: so imo it would be a good idea to give mod status to people who spend most of their time in certain sections because they know that bit of the forum inside out, rather than giving a few people mod status over the entire forum - it just takes the weight off their shoulders a little bit


Yeah it means more mods but it also means less stress put on each mod and the mods know what they're talking about with the moderating.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

clueless said:


> It certainly can be especially when Puppyfaming and BYB appears to be being promoted.


me too..i try to be good but when i see things like that makes my blood boil..even more so when they are backed up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> How would people know? and to be honest i've not found the mods we have to be like that.*


Just that its been known for mods and members to meet up for lunch or at shows or just socially etc. Nothing wrong with that at all - mods are human too (i think :thumbsup,

However if those members also became mods, its easy to see how assumptions would me made and I could imagine unfounded accusations being thrown around!

It puts the old mod and the new one on an unfair footing right from the start.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Just that its been known for mods and members to meet up for lunch or at shows or just socially etc. Nothing wrong with that at all - mods are human too (i think :thumbsup,
> 
> However if those members also became mods, its easy to see how assumptions would me made and I could imagine unfounded accusations being thrown around!
> 
> It puts the old mod and the new one on an unfair footing right from the start.


*ok heres an example and i can say this hand on heart.say i became a mod, or my daughter free-spirit, theres no way either of us would show favouritism(sp) to the other. now some might find that hard to believe but its the gods honest truth.why? because we both know right is right and wrong is wrong...i might add i'd never want to be a mod but i would love this forum to be as it was when i joined.*


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I do agree that mostly anyone could moderate any forum no matter what the subject, but more subtle things or digs could be missed and the wrong person penalised.
I think having someone who knows what a forum is about I feel is a bit of an advantage as they can have an insight as to whether someone's views are honest or just a wind up.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *ok heres an example and i can say this hand on heart.say i became a mod, or my daughter free-spirit, theres no way either of us would show favouritism(sp) to the other. now some might find that hard to believe but its the gods honest truth.why? because we both know right is right and wrong is wrong...i might add i'd never want to be a mod but i would love this forum to be as it was when i joined.*


Well said and very true. It's not down to whether someone is related to each other or friends or not. It's about being fair and impartial.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

when im older mark can let me be a mod :001_tt2:
i would moderate now, but i think its better left to the older (not calling anyone old) forum members


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *ok heres an example and i can say this hand on heart.say i became a mod, or my daughter free-spirit, theres no way either of us would show favouritism(sp) to the other. now some might find that hard to believe but its the gods honest truth.why? because we both know right is right and wrong is wrong...i might add i'd never want to be a mod but i would love this forum to be as it was when i joined.*


Ok you know that and i know that... it would still leave you both open for abuse. It would be very easy for someone to accuse either of you of favouritism, just because a decision you made didnt go their way. It would then be very simple for others to look at it and agree "well of course she's going to make that decision, its her daughter blah blah blah"

catch my drift?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I do agree that mostly anyone could moderate any forum no matter what the subject, but more subtle things or digs could be missed and the wrong person penalised.
> I think having someone who knows what a forum is about I feel is a bit of an advantage as they can have an insight as to whether someone's views are honest or just a wind up.


That is why experience of understanding online behaviour counts, not just how long someone has been on a particular forum. When you are on the 'other side' you learn to spot things and nip them in the bud quietly and professionally before they blow up rather than shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

only some people with chips on their shoulders, hell i never knew you were mother and daughter! cool


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> That is why experience of understanding online behaviour counts, not just how long someone has been on a particular forum. When you are on the 'other side' you learn to spot things and nip them in the bud quietly and professionally before they blow up rather than shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted.


completely agree


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> That is why experience of understanding online behaviour counts, not just how long someone has been on a particular forum. When you are on the 'other side' you learn to spot things and nip them in the bud quietly and professionally before they blow up rather than shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted.


talking perfect sense here


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Ok you know that and i know that... it would still leave you both open for abuse. It would be very easy for someone to accuse either of you of favouritism, just because a decision you made didnt go their way. It would then be very simple for others to look at it and agree "well of course she's going to make that decision, its her daughter blah blah blah"
> 
> catch my drift?


But people would come to see over time if someone was being unbiased.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Yeah it means more mods but it also means less stress put on each mod and the mods know what they're talking about with the moderating.


yea I agree, like I said a lot of disagreements start in breeding and I think more respect would go to someone who was familar with the section and the people that post in it regularly



CarolineH said:


> That is why experience of understanding online behaviour counts, not just how long someone has been on a particular forum. When you are on the 'other side' you learn to spot things and nip them in the bud quietly and professionally before they blow up rather than shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted.


I think it does matter how long you've been on a forum, I agree with what Mark said I don't think it should be a new person


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> only some people with chips on their shoulders, hell i never knew you were mother and daughter! cool


lol...you never knew?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *ok heres an example and i can say this hand on heart.say i became a mod, or my daughter free-spirit, theres no way either of us would show favouritism(sp) to the other. now some might find that hard to believe but its the gods honest truth.why? because we both know right is right and wrong is wrong...i might add i'd never want to be a mod but i would love this forum to be as it was when i joined.*


Janice you are Human and imo it would be hard for you not to side with your daughter if anything kicked off Sorry. I joined 3months after you and imo the Forum was much the same back then I personnally cannot see much difference. There was always biggering then infact sometimes a lot worse as the Mods got booted so a lot went on


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But people would come to see over time if someone was being unbiased.


your missing the point i am making!

It leaves you open all the time, there are always going to be newbies on a forum, so each and every time you make a decision it would be being analysed by other members. Particularly as a new mod, - having friends or family in the moderation team puts you on an unfair footing.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> That is why experience of understanding online behaviour counts, not just how long someone has been on a particular forum. When you are on the 'other side' you learn to spot things and nip them in the bud quietly and professionally before they blow up rather than shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted.


Gotta agree with u there


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...you never knew?


no, i am usually in the cat section and never know nothing about the rest of the forum, up here as it's quiet down there lol...


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...you never knew?


hmy: hmy: I never knew either! There's so much I don't know!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

clueless said:


> Janice you are Human and imo it would be hard for you not to side with your daughter if anything kicked off Sorry. I joined 3months after you and imo the Forum was much the same back then I personnally cannot see much difference. There was always biggering then infact sometimes a lot worse as the Mods got booted so a lot went on


I can honestly say if i have ever disagreed with my mum and vice versa we have openly said it. The reasons we dont just take each others side is because we are strong believers in what is right or wrong. 



billyboysmammy said:


> your missing the point i am making!
> 
> It leaves you open all the time, there are always going to be newbies on a forum, so each and every time you make a decision it would be being analysed by other members. Particularly as a new mod, - having friends or family in the moderation team puts you on an unfair footing.


lol...Just being opinionated leaves me open to abuse.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think if for instance there was a large moderator clique with friends and relatives being chosen then you would get people becoming suspicious, it cannot be helped.
If for instance, Gordon Brown appointed his wife as Home secretary and his brother as Chancellor and his childhood best friend as the Secretary of State for Justice then we would all feel that wasn't right no matter how professional and unbiased they all were or acted.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> no, i am usually in the cat section and never know nothing about the rest of the forum, up here as it's quiet down there lol...





kittykat said:


> hmy: hmy: I never knew either! There's so much I don't know!


lol..Well there you are. You learn something new everyday on this forum.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Ok I will put my name forward to be reinstated as mod if your have me  *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

*ANYONE else notice we are having a nice chat about mods and the thread hasn't turned sour! See, it can be done *


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think being a Mod would be extremely hard and commend those of you that are. Please don't forget when certain Mods are away for awhile that they may be on vacation or busy with their own families both human and animal. So the fact they may be gone for awhile doesn't mean they aren't doing there job. I'm sure if they are gone for awhile they have advised the other Mods or Mark. Having more Mods is a great idea it may take some of the stress away and spread it out abit more...Jill


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


billyboysmammy said:



Ok you know that and i know that... it would still leave you both open for abuse. It would be very easy for someone to accuse either of you of favouritism, just because a decision you made didnt go their way. It would then be very simple for others to look at it and agree "well of course she's going to make that decision, its her daughter blah blah blah"

catch my drift?

Click to expand...

but if you knew us then you would see we are both unbias.but then we go back to how we raise our kids.


FREE SPIRIT said:



But people would come to see over time if someone was being unbiased.  

Click to expand...

 especialy if i banned you lmao



clueless said:



Janice you are Human and imo it would be hard for you not to side with your daughter if anything kicked off Sorry. I joined 3months after you and imo the Forum was much the same back then I personnally cannot see much difference. There was always biggering then infact sometimes a lot worse as the Mods got booted so a lot went on

Click to expand...

as i have said, my kids and myself will say what we think not what people want to hear.and if my daughter was out of line or the other way around,i can asure you 110% it wouldn't make a difference.and thats hand on heart.
*


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

can i be a mod :smilewinkgrin:hmy:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> *ANYONE else notice we are having a nice chat about mods and the thread hasn't turned sour! See, it can be done *


 YAY!!!!!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> especialy if i banned you lmao
> 
> *


lol...That made me laugh out loud. Imagine the good rep you'd get if you banned me.   :lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


FREE SPIRIT said:



lol...That made me laugh out loud. Imagine the good rep you'd get if you banned me.   :lol::lol:

Click to expand...

hahaha...what a laugh that would be. or better still you could ban me.:blushing::lol::lol:
ps. so who's going for the job? you or me?*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> hahaha...what a laugh that would be. or better still you could ban me.:blushing::lol::lol:
> ps. so who's going for the job? you or me?*


ME! :blushing:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> hahaha...what a laugh that would be. or better still you could ban me.:blushing::lol::lol:
> ps. so who's going for the job? you or me?*


Think you should go for it. You'd make a good Mod.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


sahunk said:



ME! :blushing:

Click to expand...

nope sorry this is either me or my daughter.lmao



FREE SPIRIT said:



Think you should go for it. You'd make a good Mod.  

Click to expand...

Oh ok, but only if your sure.:001_tt2::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Oh ok, but only if your sure.:001_tt2::lol::lol::lol:*


Yep...you go put ya name forward for being Mod and i'll go prepare myself for my ban.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


FREE SPIRIT said:



Yep...you go put ya name forward for being Mod and i'll go prepare myself for my ban.  

Click to expand...

oh shucks now i'm blushing.honest see:blushing: ok then

janice as mod it is.:001_tt2::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This may have been mentioned somewhere, but would it be an idea to make a thread just for people who would like to put themselves forward?

That way no one will be missed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats a good idea nonnie..and people just say they would like to be a mod..but not start a convo ?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Iv already started a new thread  *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

hehee well done!  Lets see who wants to be a mod then..i bet theres loads..


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> hehee well done!  Lets see who wants to be a mod then..i bet theres loads..


can i be one so i can ban people:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> can i be one so i can ban people:smilewinkgrin:


ya av got my vote mate lol the forum would soon liven up


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

right, like to put a few things straight here, so you all know whats going on.
As far as Us mods are concerned..
Vixie... terminal puter trouble, hence shes not been about much.
Tashi... Dog shows up to her ear holes, ( luggys in Scottish Terms)
Carol.. On Leave, non active at the mo.
Collie.. working her butt off doing the best she can under the circumstances.
Red..4 days off line due to internet connection problems, (Mrs forgot to pay the bill)

As for having more mods, i grant you it sounds a good idea, until you take into account the amount of updating and informing we all to between us. 
I feel the team we have now, all-be-it not working on all 4 cylinders at the mo, Is the best we have ever had.. its just right now everything has gone wrong at the wrong time, and i sincerely apologise for that. 
I'm now, after 4 days off line about to attack my in box, with just over 100 mails in it, and try to resolve the problems you have reported, if tashi, collie, and vixie have not been available to do so.
Once again i can only apologise for the lack of mods on at the moment.. We can only do our best under the circumstances.
Regards and best wishes to you all
The Red One!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> right, like to put a few things straight here, so you all know whats going on.
> As far as Us mods are concerned..
> Vixie... terminal puter trouble, hence shes not been about much.
> Tashi... Dog shows up to her ear holes, ( luggys in Scottish Terms)
> ...


cheers for takin the time to post Red ya not a bad lad


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> can i be one so i can ban people:smilewinkgrin:


As long as you dont ban me


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> As long as you dont ban me


i'd ban ya cos ya nothin but trouble woman


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Barney said:


> i'd ban ya cos ya nothin but trouble woman


and im not about to deny it     :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> and im not about to deny it     :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Its cos of that that we love ya


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> As long as you dont ban me


DD if you were a mod u would have to give yourself infractions xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Barney said:


> Its cos of that that we love ya





suzy93074 said:


> DD if you were a mod u would have to give yourself infractions xxxx


hehe Thanks Barney..always speak your mind its the best way me thinks :yesnod: cause abit of trouble is always good to keep everyone on there toes!  

Suzy i would wouldnt i  hahaa...:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hehe Thanks Barney..always speak your mind its the best way me thinks :yesnod: cause abit of trouble is always good to keep everyone on there toes!
> 
> Suzy i would wouldnt i  hahaa...:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


























*DD ready for action







pmsl so watch out trolls hehe :001_tt2: ut: :idea: hmy: :smilewinkgrin: *


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *DD ready for action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhahahahahahaa....:lol: :lol: you nutter :devil:
DD is coming for you all...mod or not!   :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

:idea: DD + mod = Big fat disaster :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OK folks I am about most days but have the opportunity of work at the mo, which due to my OH's accident back in February I have to take when it is available, also at the mo due to TinyTashi being in the USA I am keeping more unsociable hours as I am up talking to her early hours of the morning due to the 5 hour sometimes 6 hour time difference (depending on which state she is showing dogs in). 

I have been on here quite a bit lately but as with the other mods due to the amount of moderating we are doing we dont get time to post, and also we dont show as online as we are perhaps 'invisible' one way to watch threads that we think are getting out of hand without being 'interrupted' with other problems. 

So please we are around, but it would help us immensly if these silly little 'schoolyard' arguements didnt kick off so much.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Most mods have been on line quite a bit today, Vixie is about but has computer problems at the moment so will be back on line proper once computer is fixed/replaced


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

tashi said:


> Most mods have been on line quite a bit today, Vixie is about but has computer problems at the moment so will be back on line proper once computer is fixed/replaced


Is there actually a list of mods, as ive been here for a while, but still dont know who the mods actually are


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

there is on the forum home page if you go towards the bottom you will see 'view forum leaders' will also tell you who is online at the time

but we are 

Petforum - Admin

Mods are 3 Red dogs, colliemerles, carol, vixie and myself tashi


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

tashi said:


> there is on the forum home page if you go towards the bottom you will see 'view forum leaders' will also tell you who is online at the time
> 
> but we are
> 
> ...


Lovely 

I havent got chance to know any mods yet  , maybe thats a good thing, as i am a good boy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Lovely
> 
> I havent got chance to know any mods yet  , maybe thats a good thing, as i am a good boy


Keep it that way then lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------

